# 60 year's



## narra (Nov 23, 2013)

I joined S/N nov 2013 and today I spoke to a cabin-mate ,Who I last spoke to 60 year's ago on the ORONSAY in 1954.Without S/N we would never have hooked up again.Spike great hearing from you. Thank''s S/N.
narra(Pint)


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Through Ships Nostalgia I made contact with two crew members from an insignificant tramp ship voyage in 1946.
The ship was ss "Fort Glenora" and my father was Master. My mother and I were travelling from UK to Australia as supenumeries.
The two crew that I made contact with were an EDH and a cadet who both remembered me.

This is an amazing site in many ways.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

New friends can also be made, and met via SN as well. Where ever you live, there's a good probability that there's an SN member not far from you.


----------



## paulbarrington (11 mo ago)

It must be great to hook up with old ship mates
Paul Barrington


----------

